# Que es un lazo de corriente (4-20mA)?



## hernan73 (Mar 22, 2008)

necesito información del tema

-Que es un lazo de corriente?
-ejemplos de usos
-porque trabaja con 4-20 mA)

gracias

Hernan


----------



## juanma.parri (Mar 24, 2008)

Es una interface de comunicacíon por lo que entendí del link de wiki.
Que en vez de usar tensión, usa corriente, por lo que te permite controlar o monitorear dispositivos desde lugares alejados a los mismos. Las distancias son moderadamente grandes... algo asi como "decenas de kilometros" ("Tens of kilometers" según wiki).
Por lo que calculo que se deben usar en salas de control, ya que te permite estar controlando (valga la redundancia) maquinas y motores por ejemplo en las centrales eléctricas. Y así debe tener miles de usos en lugares donde necesites controlar algo a distancia u obtener valores de algún sensor o medidor que está alejado.
El por que de los valores te lo debo... lo debe decir en el link capaz, ahora me fijo si encuentro algo más, aclaro que mi ingles es pobre asi que puede que lo diga y no me enteré!
jajajaj
Saludos


El link:
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Current_loop*


----------



## hernan73 (Mar 30, 2008)

gracias.. si, tambien encontre información en wiki.. por lo q entendi, como trabaja con corriente, designa 4 mA al nivel de tension mas bajo y 20 mA al mas alto..


----------



## Romulo Marquez (Sep 10, 2008)

Saludos!

En la industrias Venezolanas y me imagino que en la mayorías de las industrias mundiales, esta como estándar usar en un lazo de corriente un rango de 4 a 20 ma por la simple razón que si un equipo se daña el equipo deja de enviar corriente colocando de una vez en alarma el proceso,  en cambio si trabajas de 0 a 20 ma y el proceso marca 0 ma, pueden ocurrir varias cosas o que el equipo este dañado (que puede llegar a veces ser mortal) o que está funcionando correctamente (que es lo deseado).... entonces deja la incertidumbre de que puede estar pasando realmente en la planta o transmisor como tal.      

Entonces con 4 ma es el valor del set-point mínimo en un sistema de control y 20 ma el máximo evitando incertidumbres a veces agotadoras del saber si al estar 0 ma es que está funcionando bien la dicha etapa del proceso o no!  

Imagínate un proceso de control de rpm de una turbina a gas gigantesca y que casualmente se daña el transmisor y deje de circular corriente entonces: si es de 0-20 ma créeme que la cosa se pone peluda! Al creer que 0 ma son 0 rpm en dicha turbina y que desde el control a distancias o PLC mandes a incrementar mas y mas las rmp……..     SUERTE PUES!     pedazos de alavés  de turbina por todos lados!    


Saludos


----------



## wacalo (Sep 10, 2008)

Hola:
Porqué se usan 4-20mA?
Primero: Un rango de 16mA es fácilmente digitalizable y manejable en binario, octal o hexadecimal.
Segundo: Tienes una forma de saber si el lazo de control está roto, pues si no recibes corriente es porque falla el lazo de control.
Romulo Marquez: En sistemas sensibles o críticos, por lo general se usan sistemas de seguridad con redundancia doble o triple, o sea un PLC que controla una turbina no se guía solamente de lo que le dice un solo sensor, además una turbina de gas o vapor tiene otros sistemas de seguridad que hacen prácticamente imposible que sea sobrepasada su velocidad máxima.
Resumiendo: Un lazo 4-20mA es un sistema de control, no un sistema de seguridad. Aunque puede usarse como un sistema de alarma temprana, la seguridad de por ejemplo una turbina está a cargo de otro sistema que toma el control total de la planta (por encima del lazo de corriente) cuando ciertos parámetros de seguridad son violados o sobrepasados.
Saludos.


----------



## cabo160187 (Sep 19, 2008)

el problema es que estas tomando al lazo de corriente como un sistema de comunicacion, a decir verdad es lazo de corriente es utilizado en las industrias para la comunicacion de sistemas como portadora de una cadena de bits los cuales se superponen en el lazo de corriente, los bits son manejados con codificacion FSK, si te pones a buscar en la wiki veras que es utilizado con la modulacion HART


----------



## petrolero (Oct 10, 2008)

el lazo de control de 4-20mA tiene aprobacion de las companias aseguradoras para ambientes con peligro elevado de explosion o inflamacion, independientemente del estructurado del sistema( cajas, cables, etc.)


----------



## JavierSC (Oct 14, 2008)

Hola, hace poco que me enganche en esta pagina y no se bien como se maneja, pero voy a tratar de explicar lo citado aqui.
Un ejemplo de uso de un lazo de corriente 4-20mA es el de los PLC`s. Como las entradas y las salidas de los mismos no soportan grandes tensiones y/o corrientes o puede que esa señal que debe llegar al PLC no sea ni tension ni corriente, entonces se debe usar algo que el PLC entienda por eso se usa este metodo.
Imagina que estas controlando una temperatura que debe estar entre los valores 70 y 270ºC entonces se le asigna a 4mA a 70ºC y 20mA a 270ºC y es aqui donde entra en juego la "resoluciòn" del rango. La resolucion esta dada en bits y puede ser de 8, 12, 16, 32, etc. Esto significa que dicho rango va a estar dividido, en el caso de 12 bits, en 4096 partes haciendo que la minima variacion que la entrada del PLC podria detectar seria de 0,0039 mA.
Una vez leido el valor de corriente el PLC lo traduce otra vez a tempertura y lo muestra en grados centigrados, es decir que toma un valor de corriente equivalente a determinada temperatura y lo muestra como temperatura, pero en realidad lo que a el le llegò fue un valor de corriente dentro del rango 4-20mA.

Espero que haya sido claro.

Saludos


----------



## ades (Abr 22, 2009)

ssiii  fue claro .....lo entendi   ..

pero?'   .....
  porque otra razon se utiliza ese rango   en industrias ?    aaa?'


mi profe  explico algo sobre el ruido  no le entendi mucho      si alguien puede explicar eso se lo agradeseria  .....


----------



## tecnico0104 (May 5, 2009)

Para los que estén leyendo este hilo creo que vale la pena algunas aclaratorias ya que, aunque no es del todo erroneo parte de lo planteado aquí, se están mezclando varios conceptos que pueden resultar, y de hecho son, confusos.

Comenzaré por decir que se puede hablar básicamente de dos lazos de corriente, conceptualmente de uso diferente, pero uno de ellos eventualmente puede reemplazar al otro en sus funciones.

Estos lazos son:

- El lazo de corriente analógico de 4-20 mA, usado como control en las industrias.
- El lazo de corriente digital de 20 mA usado para comunicaciones.

Algunas mejoras introducidas al lazo de control analógico permiten usar el mismo cableado para comunicaciones mediante el protocolo HART. Más adelante trataré de explicar ésto.

Primero haré una especie de reseña histórica comenzando con el primer lazo de corriente: el analógico de 4_20 mA.

El lazo de corriente analógico de 4 a 20 mA es "EL ESTANDARD INDUSTRIAL A NIVEL MUNDIAL EN INSTRUMENTACION INDUSTRIAL PARA CONTROL DE PROCESOS" aún en esta época y es importante que esto quede claro. Existe otro estandard menos usado que es el lazo de 10 a 50 mA.

Hizo su debut hacia el año de 1950 junto con la aparición de instrumentos de medición electrónicos para magnitudes físicas como: temperatura, presión, pH, etc; su objeto era sustituir a la instrumentación neumática utilizada para la época. Conceptualmente eran similares en cuanto a la indicación de fallas en la instrumentación o valores fuera de rango que se pueden considerar alarmas.

En efecto, la señal en instrumentación neumática tiene un alcance de 3 p.s.i. hasta 15 p.s.i; 3 p.s.i. representa 0% de cualquier magnitud medida; 15 p.s.i representa 100% de cualquier magnitud.

Cero p.s.i indica falla en el instrumento, mientras que valores por debajo de 3 p.s.i o superiores a 15 p.s.i indican valores de proceso fuera de rango y evidentemente, condición de alarma.

En la contraparte electrónica 4 mA es el equivalente a 3 p.s.i. y 20 mA el equivalente a 15 p.s.i, éstos valores de corriente se sustituyen en la explicación de la instrumentación neumática y resultan completamente valederos para la instrumentación de la época. Es de hacer notar que esta corriente es corriente contínua, no alterna.


Javier SC escribió:



> Un ejemplo de uso de un lazo de corriente 4-20mA es el de los PLC`s. Como las entradas y las salidas de los mismos no soportan grandes tensiones y/o corrientes o puede que esa señal que debe llegar al PLC no sea ni tension ni corriente, entonces se debe usar algo que el PLC entienda por eso se usa este metodo.



Parcialmente cierto como ejemplo de utilización, mas no es la razón de por qué se usa ni de su creación, ya que cuando se creó en 1950 ni siquiera se imaginaban que algún día existirían los PLC.


Petrolero escribió:



> el lazo de control de 4-20mA tiene aprobacion de las companias aseguradoras para ambientes con peligro elevado de explosion o inflamacion, independientemente del estructurado del sistema( cajas, cables, etc.)



No del todo cierto, como ejemplo, un fabricante de equipo de instrumentación industrial ofrece transmisores de presión diferencial que funcionan en lazos de corriente de 4-20 mA. El modelo estandard no puede usarse en atmósferas explosivas, mientras que tienen otro modelo homologado para usarse en atmósferas explosivas. Lo irónico del caso es que la diferencia entre ambos modelos es la presencia de un diodo para limitar la energía en el modelo a prueba de explosiones.


cabo160187 escribió:



> el problema es que estas tomando al lazo de corriente como un sistema de comunicacion, a decir verdad es lazo de corriente es utilizado en las industrias para la comunicacion de sistemas como portadora de una cadena de bits los cuales se superponen en el lazo de corriente, los bits son manejados con codificacion FSK, si te pones a buscar en la wiki veras que es utilizado con la modulacion HART



Aquí hay confusion de conceptos: el lazo de corriente tiene como función principal el control de proceso, mediante una mejora relativamente reciente (decada de 1980 aproximadamente) a la señal de corriente contínua se le superimpone una señal de dos frecuencias diferentes moduladas FSK para la comunicación entre un transmisor y un host. Esta comunicación se utiliza básicamente para dataloging e identificación de los diferentes instrumentos, en algunos casos también para parametrización y ajuste remoto de los transmisores. El protocolo utilizado se conoce como HART.

wacalo escribió:



> Hola:
> Porqué se usan 4-20mA?
> Primero: Un rango de 16mA es fácilmente digitalizable y manejable en binario, octal o hexadecimal.



Falso, para la época de su implementación, la electrónica digital era un ejercicio académico, ni remotamente se vislumbraba el uso que se le da hoy. Sin embargo, afortunadamente coincidió que se puede digitalizar fácilmente y los sistemas de control actuales se beneficiaron y lograron su rápida difusion en parte debido a este hecho y no ser necesarios inversión de capital para cambio de equipos.



> Segundo: Tienes una forma de saber si el lazo de control está roto, pues si no recibes corriente es porque falla el lazo de control.
> Romulo Marquez: En sistemas sensibles o críticos, por lo general se usan sistemas de seguridad con redundancia doble o triple, o sea un PLC que controla una turbina no se guía solamente de lo que le dice un solo sensor, además una turbina de gas o vapor tiene otros sistemas de seguridad que hacen prácticamente imposible que sea sobrepasada su velocidad máxima.
> Resumiendo: Un lazo 4-20mA es un sistema de control, no un sistema de seguridad. Aunque puede usarse como un sistema de alarma temprana, la seguridad de por ejemplo una turbina está a cargo de otro sistema que toma el control total de la planta (por encima del lazo de corriente) cuando ciertos parámetros de seguridad son violados o sobrepasados.



En esta parte totalmente de acuerdo.

Romulo Marquez escribió:



> En la industrias Venezolanas y me imagino que en la mayorías de las industrias mundiales, esta como estándar usar en un lazo de corriente un rango de 4 a 20 ma por la simple razón que si un equipo se daña el equipo deja de enviar corriente colocando de una vez en alarma el proceso, en cambio si trabajas de 0 a 20 ma y el proceso marca 0 ma, pueden ocurrir varias cosas o que el equipo este dañado (que puede llegar a veces ser mortal) o que está funcionando correctamente (que es lo deseado).... entonces deja la incertidumbre de que puede estar pasando realmente en la planta o transmisor como tal.



El porqué se utiliza se explicó anteriormente.

juanma.parri escribió:



> Es una interface de comunicacíon por lo que entendí del link de wiki.
> Que en vez de usar tensión, usa corriente, por lo que te permite controlar o monitorear dispositivos desde lugares alejados a los mismos. Las distancias son moderadamente grandes... algo asi como "decenas de kilometros" ("Tens of kilometers" según wiki).
> Por lo que calculo que se deben usar en salas de control, ya que te permite estar controlando (valga la redundancia) maquinas y motores por ejemplo en las centrales eléctricas. Y así debe tener miles de usos en lugares donde necesites controlar algo a distancia u obtener valores de algún sensor o medidor que está alejado.
> El por que de los valores te lo debo... lo debe decir en el link capaz, ahora me fijo si encuentro algo más, aclaro que mi ingles es pobre asi que puede que lo diga y no me enteré!
> ...



Esto es cierto para el lazo de corriente digital.

Todavía queda más por explicar del lazo de corriente, pero lo haré en otra entrega para no hacerlo más tedioso.


----------



## tecnico0104 (May 6, 2009)

Continuando con el tema anterior, se explicará un poco más el funcionamiento del lazo de 
corriente analógico de 4-20 mA.

El lazo de corriente de 4 - 20 mA debe su amplio uso en la industria debido básicamente a las 
siguientes características:

- Sencillez de montaje y cableado: la mayoría de transmisores de presión, temperatura, etc sólo 
requieren dos hilos que envían la señal de la variable medida, la tensión de alimentación  de 
los circuitos electrónicos del transmisor se derivan de los mismos hilos.

- Inmunidad a ruidos.

- Relativas largas distancias desde el punto de montaje del transmisor hasta el aparato de 
control.

- Fácil detección de falla del transmisor y/o  cableado.


En el diagrama siguiente se muestra simplificadamente un transmisor de 4-20 mA.
El funcionamiento es como sigue: por la línea marcada "+" entra la corriente proveniente del 
controlador, de aquí se deriva una línea por la cual pasa una corriente constante de 3 mA hacia 
un circuito convertidor de corriente a voltaje, éste voltaje generado se dirige a un regulador 
de voltaje de donde se generan las tensiones necesarias para el funcionamiento de los circuitos 
electrónicos de medición.

El sensor ( p. ej. termocupla) se conecta al circuito de medición donde se amplifica y 
acondiciona la señal generada, la salida del circuito de medición se lleva a un comparador 
donde se compara con la señal de realimentación generara por la resistencia de sensado de 
corriente Rsens. La comparación de éstas dos señales genera una señal de error que se envía a 
un amplificador de error y de aquí al transistor Q1.

Este transistor funciona como una resistencia variable que controla el flujo de corriente por 
la rama a la que está conectado.

Cuando el sensor se encuentra en el valor correspondiente al 0% del valor del proceso, el 
potenciómetro de cero se ajusta para que a través del transistor circule una corriente de 1 mA.

La suma de ésta corriente mas los 3 mA utilizados para la alimentación de los circuitos 
electrónicos nos da los 4 mA correspondientes a 0% del valor de proceso.

Cuando el sensor se encuentra en el valor correspondiente al 100% del valor del proceso, el 
potenciómetro de span se ajusta para que a través del transistor circule una corriente de 17 
mA.

La suma de ésta corriente mas los 3 mA utilizados para la alimentación de los circuitos 
electrónicos nos da los 20 mA correspondientes a 100% del valor de proceso.

Sencillo verdad?.

En la proxima entrega las diferentes formas de conexión a los controladores.


----------



## Daniel.more (May 7, 2009)

tecnico0104...me has aclarado algunas lagunas Mi sincera enhorabuena por tu respuesta, demuestras una gran valía, tanto como técnico, como persona…al tomarte tantas molestias.saludos


----------



## tecnico0104 (May 8, 2009)

Daniel.more dijo:
			
		

> tecnico0104...me has aclarado algunas lagunas Mi sincera enhorabuena por tu respuesta, demuestras una gran valía, tanto como técnico, como persona…al tomarte tantas molestias.saludos



Muchas gracias por los conceptos Daniel, me alegra que la información te haya sido útil. En conversaciones con colegas he notado que tenemos tendencia a pensar en función de tensiones o voltaje y cuando tenemos que trabajar en función de corrientes "se nos tranca el serrucho" como decimos por estos lares.

Adicionalmente, he seguido las conversaciones anteriores precisamente porque estaba buscando alguna información adicional a la que tengo para un proyecto relacionado y al notar la confusión y el problema con el idioma que mencionan los foristas, me sentí transportado en el tiempo cuando yo estaba tratando de entender el funcionamiento del lazo, lo que me impulsó a compartir los conocimientos adquiridos, algunos de los cuales pudieran estar errados y por lo tanto estoy abierto a su discusión.

Ahora lo prometido.

Para los transmisores de dos hilos existen básicamente tres formas de conectarlos a los controladores, algunos fabricantes ofrecen transmisores de tres, cuatro hilos pero son casos raros y específicos.

El primero que mencionaré es el controlador diseñado específicamente para lazos analógicos de 4-20 mA.  En este tipo de controlador, el transmisor simplemente se conecta directamente al controlador terminal positivo con positivo y negativo
con negativo. En la Fig 1 se muestra ésta conexión.

En la Fig. 2 se muestra el caso en el cual el controlador admite la entrada de corriente pero es necesario agregar una fuente de poder externa, generalmente de 24 Vdc.

En ambos casos, el controlador convierte la señal de corriente en voltaje proporcional a la misma y utiliza éste voltaje para el proceso posterior.

El tercer caso se utiliza en controladores que admiten como señal analógica tensiones o voltajes. Generalmente los controladores PID de entrada universal permiten configurar la entrada para medir las tensiones generadas por varios tipos de termocupla, tensiones en mV o en voltios en rangos de 0 a 5V o de 1 a 5 V.

Mediante el uso de una resistencia de 250 ohms en serie con el transmisor y una fuente de 24 Vdc se obtiene un voltaje desde 1 hasta 5 V en la resistencia con la variación de corriente desde 4 mA hasta 20 mA (ley de Ohm). En la Fig 3 se muestra el conexionado.

Queda como tarea para la casa pensar cómo se puede hacer cuando el controlador sólo admite voltajes desde 0 hasta 5V.

Algunos se preguntarán ¿Cómo es eso de utilizar una fuente de poder que entrega voltaje cuando lo que estoy controlando es corriente?.

Pues bien, en la próxima entrega se finalizará con la conexión de todo el lazo y se tratará de explicar el porque de la inmunidad al ruido que presenta este sistema.


----------



## hgutierrez (Jun 14, 2009)

Cordial saludo a los foristas y a Tecnico0104

Cuando una señal de control de 4-20mA proveniente de un punto remoto va a la entrada del PLC, necesariamente se debe hacer la conversión a 24VDC para que el PLC identifique la señal. Por favor me corfirma si es cierta mi afirmación o es falsa.
Gracias y saludo desde Colombia


----------



## krit (Jun 15, 2009)

hgutierrez dijo:
			
		

> Cordial saludo a los foristas y a Tecnico0104
> 
> Cuando una señal de control de 4-20mA proveniente de un punto remoto va a la entrada del PLC, necesariamente se debe hacer la conversión a 24VDC para que el PLC identifique la señal. Por favor me corfirma si es cierta mi afirmación o es falsa.
> Gracias y saludo desde Colombia



Por lo que yo se no es necesario. Quizas esa conversión la haga la tarjeta donde se conecta el lazo. No se como lo hace.
Un transmisor de 4-20 mA se conecta a una entrada de una tarjeta especial. Casi todos los automatas disponen de un modulo de este tipo, es una tarjeta de entradas analogica. El programador solamente tiene que leer el valor digital que el convertidor interno hace. Cada automata lo hace con unas instrucciones especificas.


----------



## tecnico0104 (Jun 15, 2009)

> Cuando una señal de control de 4-20mA proveniente de un punto remoto va a la entrada del PLC, necesariamente se debe hacer la conversión a 24VDC para que el PLC identifique la señal. Por favor me corfirma si es cierta mi afirmación o es falsa.
> Gracias y saludo desde Colombia



Falso. Si se trata de PLC modulares (Ej. Allen-Bradley, Siemens,etc), se consiguen módulos de entrada analógicos que manejan directamente entradas de corriente de 4 a 20 mA. En otros casos, puede que algún fabricante no ofrezca módulos analógicos de entrada de corriente pero sí de voltaje, los cuales generalmente se pueden configurar para entradas de 0 a 5 V, 1 a 5 V, 0 a 10 V; en cuyo caso, colocando una resistencia adecuada en los terminales de entrada se consigue el nivel de tensión necesario. El resto es parametrizar las entradas para llevarlo a los valores binarios que necesite el programa.

La palabra clave aquí es "módulo de entrada analógico", cuando se hablan de señales de entrada de 24 vdc en su mayoría se refieren a señales digitales, es decir, provenientes de algún contacto remoto y que sólo pueden tener dos valores, ó cero voltios ó 24 v.


----------



## tecnico0104 (Jun 15, 2009)

En el post #13 fig 3 se muestra cómo se puede realizar ésta conexión, en este caso con la resistencia de 250 ohms se obtienen valores de tensión de 1 a 5 vdc para señales de entrada de 4 a 20 mA respectivamente.


----------



## duvna123 (Ago 28, 2014)

teno un allen bradley 1756, en el cual tengo un modulo de entradas analogas 1756-IF6I, conectado a un trasmisor de pt100 de 4-20 ma. resulta que altener esta coneccion no tengo circulacion de corriente, y tengo una lectura en el en el programa rslogix 5000 utilizando la funcion mover me da un valor de 160.252 el cual no varia asi modifique la temperatura en el sensor pt100


----------

